# Keto Blackberry Crumble Bars



## jcam222 (May 31, 2021)

It’s far from my forte but here’s a little work on my dessert game. Keto BlackBerry Crumble bars. A little lemon zest helps enhance the flavors for sure.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

Those look great Jeff

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice plating and looks tasty.  Time for me to get on the straight and narrow.  Been going through your old post looking for idea's.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 1, 2021)

Lools darn good. A cup of coffee or a cold glass of milk and I could tear them up!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2021)

WOW!
That looks amazing!!
Al


----------

